# KA24E rod and main bolts



## diesel_pusher (Feb 8, 2012)

Newbie here:
As the original owner, I'm rebuilding my 1996 Nissan (base model) pickup (HB) with 2.4L SOHC engine.
It has 300+K original miles and I hate to part with it. 
I'm going to remanufacture her instead.

I'm using new OEM everything but would like to use ARP fasteners in critical
areas such as main bolts and rods bolts where failure would be catastrophic.

I've already acquired a Felpro head-bolt kit. As a non-diesel and naturally aspirated engine, the head-bolts are not very stressed, but the rod bolts of 
any engine get a %$#@! worked out of them daily.

The ARP website lists rod bolt kits for KA24DE and other Nissan models.

I'm wondering, despite the obvious differences in the top end, is the bottom
of the KA24E similar enough to the KA24DE to use the ARP rod bolt kit???

How about the main bolts???

Its difficult to "mic" out my OEM bolts without tearing it apart. 
As my daily driver I'm reluctant to do this piece-meal.

I want to have ALL parts on hand before doing this. I'm allowing myself 
a week or so to do the whole thing so I wont be mooching too many rides from folks. 

I've rebuilt the engines in my commercial diesel vehicles and so am no stranger to a torque wrench.

I'm reach-able at [email protected] for PM replies.

If I run into anything interesting, I dont mind sharing/ answering questions. 

thanx in advance for any info you choose to share.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the KA24E & KA24DE use different rod and main bolts...
(the "E" uses 10 of the same main bolts, the "DE" uses 3 of one & 7 of another)


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

The main bolts aren't listed like my Z24 which can use 280zx Turbo main cap bolts 12293-V0700...The Connecting rods, rod bolts, and rod nuts are IDENTICAL on the KA24E and KA24DE...p/n 12109-53Ff00(rod Bolt) so using ARP p/n 102-6003 is the ticket for your rod bolts....there's also a Hi performance Cam available thru Nissan Motorsports p/n 13020-40F00R4....at your dealer!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.ojperformance.com/Online Store/product.php?productid=16561&cat=828&page=1

My question is are you planning on running over 300 Hp? If not, what's wrong with going stock rod bolts?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

dvdswanson said:


> O&J Performance :: KA24E/DE Parts :: KA24E :: Engine :: Fasteners :: KA24E/DE ARP Main Studs
> 
> My question is are you planning on running over 300 Hp? If not, what's wrong with going stock rod bolts?


They suck! (rod bolts are stretch bolts)


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

ARP-bolts.com also has them in their performance catalog.

2011 ARP Catalog

-R


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're just rebuilding a stock KA24E, there's nothing wrong with using the OEM rod/main bolts; when rebuilding, always use new bolts because the bolts are designed to stretch during assembly. To properly torque the bolts, an angle wrench should be used; follow the FSM specs.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

rogoman said:


> If you're just rebuilding a stock KA24E, there's nothing wrong with using the OEM rod/main bolts; when rebuilding, always use new bolts because the bolts are designed to stretch during assembly. To properly torque the bolts, an angle wrench should be used; follow the FSM specs.





Oh, I agree. I built many a VW and Mitsubishi motor that were run to the red line for years, and I have never had an OE bolt fail. It's just that if the OP wishes to spend the extra money, the stuff is available.

-R


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Oe Nissan are stretch bolts and if you're gonna do any hi performance track or drag or spirited driving I would upgrade while in there! That cold start rattling during initial start up is directly related to those rod bolts! Mine never rattled after changing them to ARP.... The head bolts are stretch bolts as well had one head break off while driving and I heard a rattling noise and pulled my V/C and I had a headbolt snap off! The engine had never been disassembled and had about 200K-220K....Where the #2 rod bolt loosened enough to spin a bearing @ 272,000 miles I was more than happy to use Raceware headstuds, 280zx turbo main olts and Arp rod bolts! I don't worry about any of that anymore it's all secure and doing well!


----------

